# Eggplant and Pasta Charlotte



## mish (May 7, 2005)

2 eggplants (about 8 oz/250 g each)
1 tsp (5 mL) salt
1/4 cup (50 mL) extra-virgin olive oil
5 cups (1.25 L) rigatoni pasta
1 jar (750 mL) herbed pasta sauce
2 cups (500 mL) shredded mozzarella cheese (8 oz/250 g)
1/2 cup (125 mL) shredded Asiago cheese
1/3 cup (75 mL) grated Romano cheese
1/2 tsp (2 mL) each dried thyme and pepper
1/4 tsp (1 mL) dried rosemary, crumbled
2 tbsp (25 mL) dry bread crumbs

Cut eggplants lengthwise into 1/4-inch (5 mm) thick slices. Layer in colander, sprinkling each with salt. Let stand for 30 minutes. Rinse each layer to remove salt; pat dry.

In skillet, heat 2 tsp (10 mL) of the oil over medium heat; fry eggplant slices, a few at a time, until golden brown, about 3 minutes per side, adding more oil as necessary. Drain well on paper towels.

Meanwhile, in large pot of boiling salted water, cook rigatoni until tender but quite firm, about 7 minutes. Drain well and return to pot. Add pasta sauce and mozzarella, Asiago and Romano cheeses; stir to combine. Stir in thyme, pepper and rosemary; set aside.

Lightly brush 8-1/2-inch (2.25 L) springform pan with olive oil. Sprinkle with half of the bread crumbs. Line side of pan with overlapping slices of eggplant, making sure each extends to rim of pan and leaving no gaps. Cover bottom with overlapping slices of eggplant. Spoon pasta mixture into pan, pressing lightly. Sprinkle with remaining bread crumbs. (Make-ahead: Let cool for 30 minutes; refrigerate until cold. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for up to 24 hours. Uncover and add 15 minutes to baking time.)

Cover with foil. Bake in 375°F (190°C) oven until steaming, about 30 minutes. Let stand for 15 minutes. Run tip of knife around pan to loosen. Invert onto serving platter and unmould.


----------



## QSis (May 8, 2005)

Mish, 

Have you tried this?  Wondered how it slices.   I'm always looking for good and different egglplant recipes - most are too bland.

I'm printing this out to try, but I think it's important what sauce is used.  My favorite commercial pasta sauce is Barilla's Green and Black Olive sauce.  I don't even have to doctor that one up - just use it out of the bottle from the supermarket shelf!

Lee


----------



## buckytom (May 9, 2005)

mish, another one for the "must try" list. you've been batting a thousand lately with your recipe posts. 

this dish looks to me like a really kicked up eggplant rollatini, one of my faves.
btw, it's fun to read it with a heavy canadian accent, adding a lot of "eh's?".
Cut eggplants lengthwise into 1/4-inch (5 mm) thick slices, and don't use your hockey skates, eh? get out a real knife ya hoser. just cause there's no league doesn't mean you need to find new uses for your skates. Layer in colander, sprinkling each with salt, eh? Let stand for 30 minutes, or enough time to go pick up some carlings. Rinse each layer to remove salt; pat dry, eh?


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 9, 2005)

*Saw It*

I better not too many days go by without checking to see if someone has recipe for eggplant.  Our family favorite.  Can't figure what the attraction is but I almost always fix it.  I thank you for sharing as it sounds very good.  Everytime I fix it seems like I am sitting in sandbox trying to put everything together.  Only way to describe my work in the kitchen.  Everything on top of each other.  But at least when it if finished worth the mess.  Thanks very much for consideration. The hint about Barilias  was helpful too.  Have to look for that one.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 10, 2005)

*Seeds*

Could you tell me how come this eggplant I just bought has not seeds?  Is this eggplant?  Or do you think they grow it in some kind of containers that don't get good ground?  There hardly is any seeds but on the outside looks like a picture.  Have to eat it regardless.  I am beginning to wonder what I am buying here lately.


----------



## buckytom (May 10, 2005)

itk, i'm guessing you bought an eggplant that was picked early, before it was able to develop it's seeds. those are more desireable since the entire eggplant is useable flesh, not a pocket of seeds which are often scooped out in many recipes.


----------



## mish (May 10, 2005)

IntheKitchen, think you "lucked out."  If I recall, read or heard, when buying an eggplant, choose one lighter in weight, as they have less seeds.


----------



## mish (May 10, 2005)

Qsis, made it quite a while ago. I use a glass pyrex dish. Re cutting it, as with pastitsio, I let it rest after I remove it from the oven to firm up a bit. Hope that helps.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 10, 2005)

*buckytom/mish*

Thanks!  Figured like everything else, got gyped.  But not so this time!  I truly depend on your opinions so much which encourages me to continue working making the dish.  I always have felt eggplant is something you have to 'want' to do. Guess I'll continue to shop at that store since you gave me advice. The frozen eggplant tastes just like the box.  No extra flavor.  Thanks for helping me with this.  Gives me kind of lift.  Just like exercise, when you are finished how grateful you are.  May your day go well too.


----------



## mish (May 10, 2005)

IntheKitchen, sounds like you're a big fan of eggplant, as I am. Here are two favorite sites, I hope you'll enjoy. One of my faves..slice it, dip it in egg, then breadcrumbs, fry it up & serve as an appetizer or on crusty bread as sammich with Mozzarella & tomato sauce.  

http://www.aubergines.org/

http://www.thegutsygourmet.net/eggplant.html


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 11, 2005)

*mish*

Thanks mish for the websites.  Have variety which I like.  Thanks for passing them on to me.  I am happy you are eggplant lover.  Don't know how we get this way but I think worth it.  I want to compliment you on your version of how you use it in sandwich, I think that sounded the best. I think I will try that first.  Thanks for thinking of us.


----------

